# Night Time Photos



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

here are a few of my night time shots - there is a thread going at the mo, so i thought i would post some of my ones so people can see what can be achieved with off camera flash set up's.

granted i am using an expensive camera, but these shots can be taken with any camera that you can set the length of time it shoots for - so even if you can set it to "expose" a photo for 1 second or more can can get shots like this with a cheap digital camera and a flash

Non of these shots were taken with a "remote firing flash" - just the camera and me pressing the test button on the flash to get it to fire.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great shots...I especially like the third one. :notworthy: Is that the moon behind the tree?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

great photos , wish i could see the stars where i am in the west mids , we only have 2 forcasts here , cloudy and raining and cloudy -plus the light polution make it a waste of time


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool!


----------

